# In need of an estimator



## lex (Nov 2, 2017)

Good evening guys,

I run a small company of 12 guys.
We do dry wall framing and acostical ceiling.
We just lost our estimator and I am stuck at how much I should pay an estimator and what type of Pay plan to offer along with % . We are in the Dc market. Any advise would be appreciated. We want to bid on jobs no more than $100k to start off. I would want the estimator to be a full time employee. Thank you


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

lex said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> I run a small company of 12 guys.
> We do dry wall framing and acostical ceiling.
> We just lost our estimator and I am stuck at how much I should pay an estimator and what type of Pay plan to offer along with % . We are in the Dc market. Any advise would be appreciated. We want to bid on jobs no more than $100k to start off. I would want the estimator to be a full time employee. Thank you


I believe it's going to be difficult for anyone here to definitively answer your question. Luckily you have a benchmark in how much you paid your previous estimator. I'd work off of that if it was working for you before.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

lex said:


> We just lost our estimator and I am stuck at how much I should pay an estimator and what type of Pay plan to offer along with % .


By the sound of it, you need to pay more than he was making--or you wouldn't have lost him.

We generally discourage "How much?" questions here, because there are a multitude of different variables unique to each situation that need to be taken into account.

It's really up to you to figure out what you can afford to pay a dedicated employee (or freelancer) for that service and still make money. And of course, a significant portion of that formula comes down to just how good that person is at the job.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Somethin' like tree fiddy...


----------



## lex (Nov 2, 2017)

The estimator that was with us worked off commission wanted a procent of the profit. He did not generate business and he offered to get paid that way. Now I just sub my workers but want to get away from being at the mercy of other contractors. I guess what would be an average pay for an estimator i got like 50-65k plus 1% of the profit I am not sure if this is industry standard.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Point is, there's no such thing as "industry standard" when push comes to shove with your own particular business. It's up to you to figure out what you can afford to pay and still make a living.

If that's enough, you'll get candidates. If not, you'll have to do it yourself.

One pretty standard question on professional job applications is the salary wanted. That could be a starting point for you with multiple applications.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

In the rural midwest we pay a range about $50K base salary with bonus opportunity to earn up to $75K or so. I'm sure it's going to be higher in DC or any metro area.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

From Glassdoor:


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Why not do it yourself ?


----------



## RedDobie (Jun 18, 2020)

Same here. I've seen anywhere from $50k - $110k. Depends on the knowledge & experience, and what kinds of projects they understand.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

The pay is going to be different in any area period.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Hopefully he found someone by now...thread is 3 years old


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Yea keep forgetting to check dates


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

A follow up would be cool even just to see if he is still in business


----------

